

LaunchBox10 Applications are now being accepted - cheivly
http://www.launchboxdigital.com/accelerator-program/

======
bucchere
My company, Social Collective, took part in their 2009 program in DC and we
found it really helpful, not so much for the money but more for the strategy
advice and the introductions to investors.

------
megamark16
Has anyone on HN gone through this program? I'm probably just dense but this
is the first time I've heard of these guys. What do we know about them? Seems
like your standard YC clone (not that there's anything wrong with that).

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Our company - [The Social Collective](<http://www.thesocialcollective.com>) -
was part of last years class (their second).

It is very much in the spirit of YCombinator/TechStars where the focus is very
much on advice and structure and execution.

I would definitely not be worried about a [Bootup
Labs](<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1266723>) type situation or
anything like that.

All of the startup CEO / Founder / Mentors that they brought in were excellent
and gave extremely frank practical advice. This was actually somewhat
surprising because if you're hanging out on HN; watching talks these people
give it's somewhat easy to think that you're getting the full picture. But,
when you sit down at lunch with a founder and he describes exactly what
happened in a situation the take away is quite different.

If you are at the right stage with your startup, I would definitely recommend
applying to their program.

------
jqueryin
I live in Charlotte and I have a killer twitter social graph type application
prototyped and in development. Would anybody care to fund me so I can quit my
day job?

~~~
aditya
YES I LIVE IN NIGERIA AND AM HELPING PRINCE !XOBILE. WE WOULD LIKE TO TRANSFER
419 MILLION DOLLER TO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT.

